# VCarve Pro V5.5



## kly73 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء كيف يمكن تحويل برنامج VCarve Pro V5.5 الى برنامج مفتوح المصدر علما عندما احمله من موقع الشركه اجد بداخله مفتاح هل هذا كراك


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

لا أعرف هذا البرنامج
ولكن أعتقد أنه لكي تحول أي برنامج إلى برنامج مفتوح المصدر عليك أن تحصل على الكود الذي كتبه من برمج البرنامج بلغة البرمجة التي استعملها، ولا أعتقد أن الشركة ستمنحك هذا الكود بسهولة!!


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## kly73 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يوجد له كراك


----------



## benali25 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Tassafah moucharacati any softwar for cnc free


----------



## benali25 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

THIS IS CRACK FOR VECTRIC


http://www.4shared.com/file/lNxyENcY/Vectric_Aspire_v25_demo_Patch.html


----------



## kly73 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي ابن علي على اهتمامك لكن هذا اكراك لصدار قديم انا عندي برنامج VCarve Pro V5.5


----------

